# How many N's are out there?



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok - who all out there has a N? I've got a 49. She isn't restored - she's a worker! I'd like to find a 9N or 2N to restore for fun, and maybe an NAA, when (IF) I can afford to! Let's hear it from all you Ford N owners!:driving:


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Ok - who all out there has a N? I've got a 49. She isn't restored - she's a worker! I'd like to find a 9N or 2N to restore for fun, and maybe an NAA, when (IF) I can afford to! Let's hear it from all you Ford N owners!:driving: *


Although most of my tractors are IH, I do have a restored 9N and an older restoration of another. One of my working tractors is a 641... but that one isn't really an N.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

A 641 is close enough to an N! Those Fords are nice machines, aren't they? I grew up with Farmall's (Dad worked for a dealer). I have a couple IH's (and want an H and a B), but I just love how the Fords operate!


----------



## high-maint (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi,
I have an early 8N. My serial is 8N407 to be exact. It was purchased in Northeastern PA in July of 1947. I am the 3rd owner. As of now it is unrestored. I use it for farting around. I use it to brush hog about 1 acre with a 5 foot unit. I have a Dearborn front mounted snow blade for it. This year I picked up an original front loader with manual trip bucket for it. Along with the deal came a 7 1/2 foor western snow plow blade. I retired my Dearborn unit and am using the Western set up as of now. I get a little more lift out of the Western.

Steve


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by high-maint _
> *Hi,
> I have an early 8N. My serial is 8N407 to be exact. It was purchased in Northeastern PA in July of 1947. I am the 3rd owner. As of now it is unrestored. I use it for farting around. I use it to brush hog about 1 acre with a 5 foot unit. I have a Dearborn front mounted snow blade for it. This year I picked up an original front loader with manual trip bucket for it. Along with the deal came a 7 1/2 foor western snow plow blade. I retired my Dearborn unit and am using the Western set up as of now. I get a little more lift out of the Western.
> 
> Steve *


 That is a awesome piece of info , a impressive number
High Maint , I sure would like to see pics. and if its ok with you , I would like to save your pics. Happy N Year


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

That is great advice, Don - WE NEED PICTURES! Steve - that IS an extreme;y low number! It would be fun to find out who has the first and last 8n, and where they are.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *That is great advice, Don - WE NEED PICTURES! Steve - that IS an extreme;y low number! It would be fun to find out who has the first and last 8n, and where they are. *


 That would be a great chalenge to find the last number sold. the first one of each year is in Henry Ford museum (I think) there was a little over 500,000 N`s built. If I ever make a mistake about N`s , don`t hesitate to correct me. I enjoy the tractors and the history that go`s with it.
Its possible that the last N is saved back by Henry also. Time to Read ,, LoL


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

DrBailey....hey!!! I recall your amazing restoration! Good to see you back around!


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

I would like to share a pic. I need to know if I can !!


----------



## high-maint (Jun 22, 2004)

Here is my 8N407. I hope the picture posts.

Steve


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

High Maint
Thanks for the pic. , The N is a straight one , thats for sure. Your a lucky guy:thumbsup:


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

High Maint

Man that is one of the nicest "unrestored" almost 60 year old tractors I have ever seen. Does it work as good as it looks.

:tractorsm


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *High Maint
> 
> Man that is one of the nicest "unrestored" almost 60 year old tractors I have ever seen. Does it work as good as it looks.
> ...


 Andy , did you see the vin # ? N 407


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Doc - What size tires are on the front of your tractor? I've got a set of 16" rims for my 8N, but the tires rub on the spindles!


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Im not sure right off hand of the size , they are 16`s , field and turf . and they do rub the top of the spindle a little. I need to make a 1/4 inch spacer to put behind the wheel.


----------



## oslo in nc (Dec 31, 2005)

*A Jubilee*

I have a Jubilee. I had the engine worked on last year and it ran smooth and nice. I currently have it up on jack stands waiting for me to do something. I have a new radiator, but I want to fix the tin and paint the tractor. It needs new tares, all around. I am going to do the work this spring, I promise. Well, I'm not going to go that far. This tractor was used to build drive in theatres in the Carolinas in 53 and 54. The only time it was covered was when it was in the repair garage. I currently have it under a canopy with open sides and it seems to be doing just fine. There is a possibility that I will be doing some construction in the next few years and if so I will need a decent looking tractor, so I will have to work on it this spring.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice to have you here Oslo! I'm sure the Jubilee wont mind a little work! Nice machines. How did you find out that yours was used to build drive-ins?


----------



## high-maint (Jun 22, 2004)

In my opinion, the pictures look better than the tractor itself. Mechanically it is pretty good. Sometimes I will criticize my own tractor, and I must force myself to remember it's true age. For the most part, the ttractor is all original. It needs a little carb work. For this winter, I have a Dearborn style loader with a 7 1/2 foot snow blade on it. I installed a set of rear wheel weights for traction. Since I have had it, I have only replaced the gas tank and oil pan. The gas tank rusted through, and the oil pan issue was from something that happened a long time ago. They broke the left front ear off the pan and welded it back. When I took the fron end apart to install the loader mounting bracket, it fell apart.

Steve


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: A Jubilee*



> _Originally posted by oslo in nc _
> *I have a Jubilee. I had the engine worked on last year and it ran smooth and nice. I currently have it up on jack stands waiting for me to do something. I have a new radiator, but I want to fix the tin and paint the tractor. It needs new tares, all around. I am going to do the work this spring, I promise. Well, I'm not going to go that far. This tractor was used to build drive in theatres in the Carolinas in 53 and 54. The only time it was covered was when it was in the repair garage. I currently have it under a canopy with open sides and it seems to be doing just fine. There is a possibility that I will be doing some construction in the next few years and if so I will need a decent looking tractor, so I will have to work on it this spring. *


oslo , funny you should mention drive inn theatres!!
Im gonna load a pic of a N on here , A freind of mine ,(Terry Booth) has a 9N that was used in maintenanceof a drive in . the big front bumper was used for setting the speaker poles back up after being run over.
He did a good job with the N face lift.


----------



## oslo in nc (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: A Jubilee*

*oslo , funny you should mention drive inn theatres!!
Im gonna load a pic of a N on here , A freind of mine ,(Terry Booth) has a 9N that was used in maintenanceof a drive in . the big front bumper was used for setting the speaker poles back up after being run over.
He did a good job with the N face lift. *[/QUOTE] 

My Jubilee, also has a home made bumper and grill. Mine is arched and a little lighter. My engine and drive train was gone over and now all I have to do is the body work.


----------



## oslo in nc (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Nice to have you here Oslo! I'm sure the Jubilee wont mind a little work! Nice machines. How did you find out that yours was used to build drive-ins? *


My father in law bought it new and he told me about what he used it for. He was, you might say, one of the pioneers in drive in's. He built them for other people. He also had a patent on drive in construction. He got away with charging people for his design until someone challanged him on it. It was a good thing while it lasted. He owned and built for himself about five drive ins. I don't know how many he built for others. His last one that he built was a twin screen theatre. When he finished building it he began bidding on first run movies, until that time only indoor theaters bid on first runs. His first big one was Jail House Rock, with EP. He had to hire cops to direct traffic. He would not have booked that movie were it not for my wife who at age 15 knew that that film was going to be a winner. It was.


----------



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a 1952 8N serial number 459231, that was purchased 4 years ago. She is a working girl, bush hogging our 3.1 acres. I am currently working on engine, giving her fresh paint on hood and front side panels. Trying to keep her all original, that is important to me. Also have to work on hydraulic lift, she has some leak down in the cylinder area. Will have her back running by spring, when mowing begins again here in north central Florida. I love working on 8N's.

Kevin :driving:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Kevin! :friends: :cheers: Glad you found us! Be sure to show us some pictures. We love pictures. Jump in, participate and enjoy!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Howdy, Kevin! Let's see some photos! What size hog you use? I've got an old 5' JD that is pretty rough, but it only cost $25, so I can't complain!


----------



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Welcome to Tractor Forum Kevin! :friends: :cheers: Glad you found us! Be sure to show us some pictures. We love pictures. Jump in, participate and enjoy! *


Thanks Chief,

Yes, I will post and share photos will you all. I found the Tractor Forum from Just 8N's web site, I am a customer of Derek and Don Barkley. Matter of fact I need to pick up a package from them today at UPS.

I saw I had a reply to my posting here so I thought I would answer your reply first.

You have a great group here, I'm glad that I found you.
Take Care, 

Kevin
In sunny Ocala, Florida


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

WELCOME KEVIN! Another great N advocate!
Well, I use a 5' Howse HD on my 8N unit....repaired everything on it... including hyd. pump, all electrical etc....great tractor!

Here is a pic of my 8N:

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/htdocs/pics/ford8n.jpg>


----------



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Howdy, Kevin! Let's see some photos! What size hog you use? I've got an old 5' JD that is pretty rough, but it only cost $25, so I can't complain! *


I use a Howse 5' Bush Hog on my 8N, really gets the job done! I bought my Bush Hog new so cost a little more than $25. I wish I could run into a deal like that.

I will post photos very soon, I'll take a photo now that I have the head off the tractor. I got the head all cleaned up a few days ago. Will be working on cleaning the block this weekend, a little carbon build-up, but not too bad.

Thank You all for a warm welcome to this forum,

Kevin - In chilly Ocala, FL going to get 27 degrees tonight, Burrrr


----------



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *WELCOME KEVIN! Another great N advocate!
> Well, I use a 5' Howse HD on my 8N unit....repaired everything on it... including hyd. pump, all electrical etc....great tractor!
> 
> ...


Very nice photo of your 8N, I really love working on my tractor....and your right they really are a great tractor. This is our second 8N. My Dad had a 1950 8N that I loved to drive when I was a wee boy. I grew up learning how to drive it, and was plowing snow in Michigan at age 10. So I am re-living my childhood so to speak. :hooray: but now I work on it not just drive it around. :driving: I'm glad Ford made these work horses (8N's) to last, and I'm really thankfull for the people that supply the repair parts to help us keep our tractors running.

Kevin


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by My_Ford_8N_1952 _
> *Thanks Chief,
> 
> Yes, I will post and share photos will you all. I found the Tractor Forum from Just 8N's web site, I am a customer of Derek and Don Barkley. Matter of fact I need to pick up a package from them today at UPS.
> ...


Welcome Kevin!! Tell Don and Derek that Ken N Tx said howdy from Texas!!

Here is a picture of my '45 2N..


----------



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

To All,

I haven't forgotten to post photos of my 8N tractor that I working on. Lately here in Florida it's been nice and warm and wanted to take advantage of the weather to get some painting done on the Hood and some other parts on the tractor. I promise I will take some photos of the engine with the head off. The head and block are all nicely cleaned up now. Still waiting  on spring compressor to come in the mail, so I can clean the valves up a bit, and to see if I need to lap the valves.

Take Care,
Kevin


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Sorry I`m late with a freindly welcome.
Welcome aboard Kevin and My_Ford_8N_1952,
I delivered a nice 8N today to my great grandson, Hunter ( boogie) he likes to dance also. He really like the tractor. pics will follow.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

He push it at first , but we got it going


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Might want to limit the size of the plow and mower you put behind that 8N, there Bailey.... I would say 1/64 plow and perhaps go with a 6" cut on the mower......

yumyum yumyum


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Here we go ,
Im sorry , im showing off my little buddy

Oh , did I mention , He has RED hair


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

That is a great picture....Love the twin tractors.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks to be a fine young man on his first N sitting next to a very well restored and finished full size N. :tractorsm Fine looking pair of tractors and a handsome grandson. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Don - those are a couple of PRICELESS photos! Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

Very Cute photos of the Sr. 8N along with Little 8N Jr. I wish they had those pedal 8N tractors when I was little. :driving: 

Thanks for the photos
Kevin


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

LOL , I need to slow down and pay attention , Kevin and My_ford , I know now , your one member. 
Honest , I don`t drink anything but diet Pepsi.


----------

